# Filmfestival Venedig 2012 Gewollte und ungewollte Höschen-Blitzer



## Q (4 Sep. 2012)

*Laetitia Casta zeigte freiwillig ihre Dessous unter schwarzer Spitze, andere wurden unabsichtlich entblößt. Fest steht: Beim Filmfestival in Venedig gibt es auch außerhalb des Kinos viel zu sehen!*

Wie Veronika Schaller in "Amica" berichtet:

Gleich zu Beginn gab es einen Glamour-Höhepunkt auf dem roten Teppich. Denn mit dem Polit-Drama „The Reluctant Fundamentalist“ wurden die 69. Internationalen Filmfestspiele in Venedig eröffnet. Und zur Premiere des Werks der Inderin Mira Nair schritt Kate Hudson in einem glitzernden One-Shoulder-Dress von Atelier Versace über den roten Teppich. Es sah aus, als habe eine Spinne ihre Netze direkt auf den Körper der Schauspielerin gewoben. Gerade noch blickdicht, im Gegensatz zum Eröffnungs-Outfit von Laetitia Casta. Das Jury-Mitglied posierte in einer beinahe komplett durchsichtigen Spitzenrobe von Dolce & Gabbana mit Retro-Dessous darunter.

Ähnlich freizügig, aber ungewollt, zeigte sich die deutsche Schauspielerin Franziska Petri. Bei der „Betrayal“-Darstellerin, schimmerten im Blitzlichtgewitter Tanga und Bauchnabel unter dem schwarzen Kleid hervor. Peinlich, peinlich. Umso schöner jedoch: Ihr Auftritt beim Photocall zuvor. Dort trug sie eine Marlenehosen-Seidentop-Kombi in Cremetönen.

Weitere Style-Highlights der Filmfestspiele bislang: die ukrainische Schauspielerin Olga Kurylenko, mal in einem schwarzen Spitzenkleid mit Lederoberteil von Valentino, Katsia Smutniak in einer typisch roten Meerjungfrauen-Robe des Labels und Maika Monroe fabelhaft scheinbar von einer Tüllwolke von Marchesa getragen.

Im Wettbewerb des Festivals konkurrieren 18 Filme um den Hauptpreis, den Goldenen Löwen. Er wird am 8. September von einer internationalen Jury unter Vorsitz des US-Regisseurs Michael Mann („Der letzte Mohikaner“) vergeben. Das Festival wird in diesem Jahr von Alberto Barbera geleitet. Er war bereits vor zehn Jahren Direktor der Filmfestspiele gewesen und kehrte nun auf den Posten zurück.

Im Wettbewerb gibt es in diesem Jahr keine Filme von deutschen Regisseuren, allerdings zwei wichtige deutsche Koproduktionen: Für „Passion“ konnte Brian De Palma („Mission: Impossible“, „Scarface“) den „Millennium“-Star Noomi Rapace und die deutsche Schauspielerin Karoline Herfurth gewinnen. „Paradies: Glaube“ wurde ebenfalls aus Deutschland mitfinanziert. Darin erzählt der Österreicher Ulrich Seidl von einer Frau, die religiös-missionarisch getrieben ist.

Mit Spannung erwartet werden im Wettbewerb auch die neuen Werke von Paul Thomas Anderson und Terrence Malick. Anderson kam mit „The Master“ an den Lido. Malick zeigt „To the Wonder“ mit Javier Bardem und Ben Affleck. Der US-Amerikaner hatte im vergangenen Jahr beim Filmfest Cannes mit „The Tree of Life“ den Hauptpreis gewonnen.

Die Filmfestspiele in Venedig sind das älteste Festival der Welt. Sie feiern 2012, trotz einiger Unterbrechungen in den Anfangsjahren, ihr 80-jähriges Bestehen. Zusammen mit den Festspielen in Berlin und Cannes zählen sie zu den wichtigsten Festivals der Branche. 

Und die tollen Bilder könnt ihr natürlich hier auf celebboard.net sehen:

69. Venice International Film Festival 2012 - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net

Viel Vergnügen damit!


----------

